# 100 Plus Years of Progress



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

100 Plus Years of Progress
Carthage, North Carolina
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U18LLqGk28"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U18LLqGk28[/ame]
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1MXulJ4BBI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1MXulJ4BBI[/ame]


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I absolutely love steam engines, I remember in my home city of Liverpool seeing the steam trains running down the track at the end of my street in the early sixties.
We would stand on the footbridge overhead and get covered in steam smelling like coal. Now any time I smell coal burning it brings all that back.
Thanks for the great videos


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Nothing like steam engines.


----------

